
Ask HN: What are you watching on TV to relax and unwind? - wallflower
I&#x27;m watching Space Force. It scratches an itch. After thinking almost all day, I believe that watching a show&#x2F;series where I don&#x27;t have to think about the plot lets me just chill and wind down.
======
RemingtonLak
These days where everyone is emotionally high. Deliberately avoiding anything
that reflects today's state of affairs: 1\. Amazon: The Boys, The Feed,
Upload, Catastrophe, The Widow, Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, The Newsroom,
Homecoming 2\. NBC: Zoey's Playlist <\--GREAT to unwind emotionally. 3\. CDW:
The 100 4\. ABC: The 4400 5\. Netflix: Mars (only 1 season, 2nd season looks
and feels like current gov state of affairs whereby the 1st season was more
Mars adventure)

So much crap going on, just trying to avoid anything that reflects today's
idiot run gov/policy makers. But admittedly, slowly finding it hard to avoid
since every show plot always seems to come full circle to why things gets F
__*d up in the first place. Netflix ' Mars is a perfect example where 2nd
season they brought in more gov/policy/corp injustice and made it unwatchable.

If you really need to get away...mentally, found Zoey's Playlist quite
touching... like sobbed in every episode it was so emotionally releasing. I
was forced watch bc my wife won the night's remote control.

Bottomline: repeating what I've said above, just avoid anything that has
gov/policy/corruption/corp.

------
clashmeifyoucan
Space Force was okay, but I really hope it improves in Season 2. I had just
finished The Office before it so was really itching to see more stuff by Steve
Carrell.

These days watching Gilmore Girls. I totally agree with watching chills shows
to unwind, feels good.

------
willcate
Currently watching the sitcom "Community" which I missed the first time
around. Good stuff.

